# Kuifie doesnt want to play



## marceldp (Jan 18, 2016)

Im not sure if its just her personality, but when i have playtime with her she doesnt play. ive tried dancing with music, giving her toys (foraging toys, little balls with bells in them, tiny stuffed monkey, etc) to play WITH her but she just likes to wander around the room on her own. usually, she just sits comfortably on her perch or on the chair instead of playing with all the toys laid out for her. i really want to interact with her by playtime, but i cant find things she likes! ive also tried rewarding her with popcorn (not buttered) and pecans, which are her two favourite things, but i cant understand. she just likes to chew on things! i always try to make sure she has things to chew, too. she seems more like a snuggly and exploring type bird, but i feel she needs enrichment with the people, aside from just head scritches. please help, i need suggestions on things to do with her!


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

If it is safe,try putting the toys on the floor when your bird is out. Peppy has had no interest in her toys except when a baby but will happily explore and walk around with all kinds of things on the floor.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

It's difficult to get help on this because of how individualized birds are. You just have to keep trying new things until you find what works. What worked for me was getting a playground for Kirby (it woke up his brain figuring out how to get up and down) and letting him play on the counter and table and desk. He enjoyed walking around, chewing on paper and throwing stuff around. After a few times of this, and several months adjusting to my home, he realized that playing was fun and began to play with a toy in his cage. I still offer different kinds of toys, but he prefers the one toy; it's a hanging toy covered in beads with a bell at the bottom. Kirby loves beads and chains, and will occasionally rip at cloths, so those are the kind of toys that I got for him. Good luck


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

My girl Zoe doesn't really play. She just waddles around licking and chewing everything. It keeps her pretty occupied! Then when she's done she'll happily perch somewhere and preen forever and then sleep. I generally just let her do her own thing. I give her stuff to play with like foraging toys and shredable stuff.


----------



## Dressagebird (Feb 3, 2016)

My birds idea of 'playtime' is 'let's bite and ruin everything mum loves or is dangerous for me', 'let's run around like a lunatic and freak everyone out with the noises I make' or 'let's hide behind mums laptop in bed and make her think I'm gone and she's sat on me so she screams in horror'. 
My bird has toys in his cage to attack/chew/eat. He comes out to be with me, just being with your lovely bird is enough, it's probably all he wants.


----------



## Conrad's Keeper (Aug 11, 2013)

Marceldp: 

Your bird Kulfie sounds totally normal to me! Maybe you've had other birds who acted differently, but the way you describe Kulfie is just the same as my two cockatiels. Neither of them "play" with me. Both like to explore the apartment and to chew on things. I personally think maybe Kulfie is fine and normal and everything is ok!  Kulfie probably likes having you around to look at / talk to, and just feeling your presence even if Kulfie doesn't play with you. And I'm sure you like having Kulfie around to look at and talk to, too! Even some humans don't really play. Some people just like to hang out. 

I would recommend you just keep giving Kulfie cool new objects to explore, or bringing Kulfie into new parts of the house (and watch to make sure Kulfie stays safe in new places), if Kulfie likes exploring. And just hang out and chill in Kulfie's presence.


----------

